# Is this a Good deal? Greenlee PE2003



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

My advice, don't buy expensive tools until you need them unless you have extra (and I mean EXTRA) cash burning a hole in your pocket. Or someone comes in the thread and tells you that the deal absolutely cannot be passed up, I wouldn't know.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I bought mine for $300 ish nib. I think 480 got one even cheaper. I have used it a few times. Damn handy when you need it, but how often do you need it? Only you can answer that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If it's new, yea, that's a decent price. You may find one cheaper, but it's a crap shoot with those things.

Don't be afraid to get one and charge accordingly. If you charge $xxx for a service call, charge $xxx *plus* $100, even 200 more if you are going to use a tool like this.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I decided to pass for now. It turns out that the receiver was new but the transmitter was not. If it where 100% new I might have purchased it. I think I can get one for under $500, just need to be patient.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

One of my wholesalers rents the one made by, i think Progressive Electronics, for $50/day.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CTshockhazard said:


> One of my wholesalers rents the one made by, i think Progressive Electronics, for $50/day.


That's the exact same thing as Greenlee's.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> $615.00 For a *Greenlee PE2003 Pulser Fault Locator - New*? (Retail $1000ish) How many of you have one and how often do you use it?
> 
> I am starting my business (Service mainly) early 2010 and I'm not sure if I should invest in one of these yet. Opinions?


what does this tool do?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

From Web:

*Features

Identifies the exact location of even the smallest breaks in insulation by pulsing a high-voltage signal that radiates into the earth at the location of the faults. With the A-frame mounted receiver, a visual analog meter points the way to the source of the voltage.
Multiple faults on a single wire can be identified indicating the need to replace instead of repair.
*


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

It's for locating damaged insulation on direct burial cable like UF for example.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

woo! very expensive!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> woo! very expensive!


And a very very very very good investment. Makes finding stuff like this....








​......as easy as taking candy from a baby.

The customer has three choices: Pay to replace the entire cable, start digging at one end and keep digging (hopefully not damaging the cable further) until they find the problem, or pay you to locate the fault. 

99.999% of the time, the fault locator is the cheapest option. And a fault locator (properly used!) can find multiple faults in a cable, indicating the need to replace it instead of fixing it.​​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's the exact same thing as Greenlee's.


Greenlee owns Progressive.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Greenlee owns Progressive.


No. Greenlees own Tempo, which bought out Progressive a few years ago.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No. Greenlees own Tempo, which bought out Progressive a few years ago.


Therefore, Greenlee owns Progressive. I was going for the final outcome, more than the history lesson. You do have your history correct.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

unbelievable how accurate they are:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> $615.00 For a *Greenlee PE2003 Pulser Fault Locator - New*? (Retail $1000ish) How many of you have one and how often do you use it?
> 
> I am starting my business (Service mainly) early 2010 and I'm not sure if I should invest in one of these yet. Opinions?


 easily pay for itself after one job.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We have one of these and it's worth its weight in gold. Had a farmer call me about a line that went bad -- it went clear across a pasture to provide power for a duck blind! 

He had guessed that the bad spot in the line was where it crossed a ditch, but this gizmo found the problem right smack dab in the middle of that pasture!

The farmer did not believe me when I started digging in that pasture, but he became a believer real fast when the bad piece of wire was unearthed. Looked just like the picture posted above! :blink:

A quick splice, and his duck blind was warm as toast again. :whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> We have one of these and it's worth its weight in gold. Had a farmer call me about a line that went bad -- it went clear across a pasture to provide power for a duck blind!
> 
> He had guessed that the bad spot in the line was where it crossed a ditch, but this gizmo found the problem right smack dab in the middle of that pasture!
> 
> ...


 cool tool!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When I purchased mine, I had no particular need for it. I had used one in the past, and was astounded with the accuracy. So I put it on my wish list.

I ended up getting a really good deal on eaby. I didn't use it for at least 6 months. Then I used it 3 times in two weeks. Paid for itself the first time I used it.

Had I paid full price for it, I would have paid for it the third time I used it.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> what does this tool do?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


Locates faults in wires, as indicated. What it won't do is trace the wire out though. If you don't know where the wire is buried, this thing won't tell you. You need another meter, more$$$$, for that.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> Locates faults in wires, as indicated. What it won't do is trace the wire out though. If you don't know where the wire is buried, this thing won't tell you. You need another meter, more$$$$, for that.


 
You need something along the lines of this Greenlee BLL-200:










I got a killer deal on mine, paid about 40% for a new set. (Retails around $1200ish)


----------

